# Help........



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi
i got a breeding pair of Scleromystax Barbatus the other sunday (11th feb)
Pic....










They had spawned once before in the fish shop and was tolk she is ready to spawn again. Her belly is huge full of eggs (looks like shes gunna burst)!!! I did put them in my 3 foot tank with 2 L134s, some other corys and some endlers. If they did spawn i didnt want the eggs to get eatten so i have put them in there own clear 2 foot tank. Im doing daily water changes but nothings happed yet, is there anything else i can do to help??? Im feeding them on a bit of frozen bloodworm and a few catfish pellets. Is this ok or is there something better i can feed them????
There tank temp is 22c.

If anyone has these or are breeding them could they pm me with some advice.


----------



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

Ive read loads and loads of articles on breeding these fish. They pretty much all say the same thing. Cold water changes. I've been doing daily water changes for about a week now and nothing. Ive done everything the lfs 'that i got them from'told me to do and nothing. For the past 2 days (might sound silly) ive even tryed placing a towel over the tank so nothing can disterb them. still nothing. Is there something im not doing that i shud be??? is there something im doing wrong????
Can anyone please help???
Regards
Gemmini


----------

